# Questions About “Malabanan” Septic Service



## Glenn Holland (Mar 2, 2014)

I’m considering moving to the Philippines (possibly the Metro Manila area) and a prime consideration is the availability of safe drinking water and sanitation.

From my research on this subject, most of the buildings in Metro Manila are connected to a septic tank instead of a sewer and there’s a huge sanitation contractor called “Malabanan Pozo *****” that “siphons” (pumps out) all these tanks. 

From the 100’s of on line ads for Malabanan, it looks like they use divers to climb down into the tank to pump out the debris and they’re wearing just swimming shorts. 

I'm curious how does Malabanan hire these septic divers/cleaners? Most of them look like young men or teenagers. Are they from impoverished areas and have no alternative except to do menial jobs? 

Is there a central hiring place in the city (a “Day Labor” pick up site) where the workers congregate and they are hired by contractors or do they just report to the contractors business and go out to the job site from there?

If you’re a resident of Manila and you’ve done business (no pun intended) with Malabanan’s septic service, has anyone from the company explained how they go about hiring these workers?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Glenn Holland said:


> I’m considering moving to the Philippines (possibly the Metro Manila area) and a prime consideration is the availability of safe drinking water and sanitation.
> 
> From my research on this subject, most of the buildings in Metro Manila are connected to a septic tank instead of a sewer and there’s a huge sanitation contractor called “Malabanan Pozo *****” that “siphons” (pumps out) all these tanks.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site Glenn,

Quite honestly I don't know of anyone other than the Manila city council that would have even a clue in answering your questions.

One thing is for certain though and that is that sewage and sanitation anywhere in the Philippines is horrible at best. Some areas have no sanitation services at all.

Drinking the water in this country is not safe most anywhere and will make you sick at the very least. 
Best and only alternative is to always buy and use only purified drinking water. Even ice in restaurants is suspect as local tap water can be used.

The only exception to this is the old US Navy base at Subic Bay. There the water is drinkable in all locations on base...


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

Glenn Holland said:


> I’m considering moving to the Philippines (possibly the Metro Manila area) and a prime consideration is the availability of safe drinking water and sanitation.
> 
> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


It is not safe to drink water here like Jetlag said.
Some villages though will have water tested every month and the result will be posted if water is potable... Though they release a memo or announcement almost everyone still buys water or some have water purifucation system at home.

I am saying this based from what I have experienced when building houses here and availing the service of Malabanan.


----------

